# Ohio subs - Dayton area



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

Still in need of subs for the Dayton, Huber Heights, Trotwood, and surrounding areas. Anyone looking for just a few extra hours of plowing or a full load, please e-mail me at [email protected] with your equipment or call me at (937)689-9255. Thanks Joe


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

Joe, if you have nextel contact me..... I do a lot in huber already.. would like to keep a truck in that area for a few hours


----------

